# ça t'a une de ces gueules...



## tmbpoeta

Cómo se traduce "ca t'a une de ses gueules..." en la canción "Avec le temps de Léo Ferré. Podría ser "si pones una de esas caras..."


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Vaya pinta / facha que tienen (los recuerdos) en el sentido que están deslucidos.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## tmbpoeta

et le mot CA que représente-t-il?

les plus chouettes souvenirs, ca t'as une de ses gueules

si toi tu as une des gueules des souvenirs? ou si toi tu as toi-même une gueule particulière (dans ce cas-ci "si pones una de esas caras", ¿qué tipo de cara? una cara deslucida, comme tu dis, o triste o despreciativa.


----------



## nicduf

Hola,

Prenons un exemple plus concret : "J'ai repeins mon salon en violet, ça t'as une de ces gueules!!"

Signification : Cela (ça) a beaucoup d'allure!!
Plus familièrement " C'est très chouette et peu commun"
On ne peut qu'approcher du sens réel, le rendre plus clair.


----------



## NotTheDoctor

Mais quelle est la version correcte ? "ça t'*a* une de *ses* gueules" (tmbpoeta) ou bien "ça t'*as* une de *ses *gueules" (tmbpoeta) ou encore "ça t'*as* une de *ces* gueules" (nicduf) ? J'aurais dit plutôt "ça t'*a* une de *ces* gueules", comme dans le titre de ce fil.


----------



## Gévy

NotTheDoctor said:


> Mais quelle est la version correcte ? "ça t'*a* une de *ces* gueules", comme dans le titre de ce fil.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

NotTheDoctor said:


> Mais quelle est la version correcte ? "ça t'*a* une de *ses* gueules" (tmbpoeta) ou bien "ça t'*as* une de *ses *gueules" (tmbpoeta) ou encore "ça t'*as* une de *ces* gueules" (nicduf) ? J'aurais dit plutôt "ça t'*a* une de *ces* gueules", comme dans le titre de ce fil.



Moi aussi je pense que l'on devrait écrire "ça t'*a* une de ces gueules".

(j'en profite pour manifester mon admiration pour cette si belle chanson du grand Léo Ferré)


----------



## nicduf

nicduf said:


> Hola,
> 
> Prenons un exemple plus concret : "J'ai repein*t *mon salon en violet, ça t'*a* une de ces gueules!!"


 
Même si c'est un peu tard, c'est mieux ainsi


----------



## tmbpoeta

C'est "ça t'as une de ces gueules..." dans la chanson, je me suis trompé. Le poème-chanson dit qu'avec le temps tout s'en va (car on oublie, on vieillit et finalement on meurt), tout s'en va même les plus chouettes souvenirs (incluso los más bellos [extraordinarios, simpáticos] recuerdos, "ça t'as une de ces gueules..." y luego viene otra cosa distinta: "à la gal'rie j'farfouille dans les rayons d'la mort".

Será ese ça un antecedente de lo que se está diciendo y signifique algo así como "y a causa de eso" o "y por eso" "Tu as une de ces gueules", es decir literalmente "Tienes una de esas bocas": "pones una de esas caras" o "tienes ese aspecto". Imagino una cara o un rostro demacrado, como es la boca, tal vez un rictus casi mortuorio.

Ou je me trompe et "ça t'as une de ces gueules...", c'est une expression qu'il faut traduire avec une équivalence...


----------



## Paquita

tmbpoeta said:


> Ou je me trompe et "ça t'as une de ces gueules...", c'est une expression qu'il faut traduire avec une équivalence...


 

Les paroles de chansons qu'on trouve sur le net sont bourrées de fautes de ce genre ! J'en veux pour preuve la deuxième faute "ses" !!!!!

*t'* n' est *pas* le sujet , c'est un ajout dans le but de prendre à témoin celui à qui l'on s'adresse, ce n'est en aucun cas une abréviation de "tu as". Le verbe est "a" sans aucun doute, puisque son sujet est "ça".

Trouvé sur autre site avec une autre orthographe :


> Mem' les plus chouett's souv'nirs ca t'a un' de ces gueules


 
Il est évident que "ça" reprend l'idée de "les plus chouettes souvenirs" sous forme d'un pronom neutre...
Mais puique tu as une idée arrêtée, je m'arrête à mon tour d'essayer de te convaincre 

*edit* = je viens même de trouver "ça taille une de ces gueules" 

Et au passage, je te signale que tous ceux qui t'ont répondu ont la même conclusion : Martine pour commencer puis Nicduf et Víctor...


----------



## NotTheDoctor

Paquit& said:


> Mais puique tu as une idée arrêtée, je m'arrête à mon tour d'essayer de te convaincre


 
Ne sois pas découragée, même s'il n'est pas convaincu, vos réponses ont été utiles pour d'autres personnes.


----------



## Paquita

NotTheDoctor said:


> J'aurais dit plutôt "ça t'*a* une de *ces* gueules", comme dans le titre de ce fil.


 
Disculpa, olvidé tu nombre en mi lista,  pero en absoluto tu contribución...

El título del hilo, curiosamente, corrige a la vez los tres errores (también ca=> ça) de la frase ¿no te preguntas el porqué y cómo ha podido cambiar así por puro milagro?... o quién ...


----------



## tmbpoeta

Gracias por las respuestas, mais alors quelle est la traduction en español?

Si c'est "ça a une de ces gueules...", c'est-à-dire, "les souvenirs ont une de ces gueules..."

Et ce "t'" c'est quoi?


----------



## Paquita

tmbpoeta said:


> Et ce "t'" c'est quoi?


 
Lis ma réponse !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! et le post 2 qui depuis le début t'a tout expliqué !


----------



## tmbpoeta

Je comprends parfaitement, mais ce qui m'intéresse c'est de "penser" en francais en tant que ce n'est pas ma langue maternelle. Alors il ne s'agit pas seulement de "traduire". Je veux, pou ainsi dire, une explication linguistique et poétique à la fois (jajajajaja). Merci.


----------



## tmbpoeta

Mais qu'est-ce que vous dites, toute la langue c'est de la poésie !!!!! Yo no estoy bromeando, quiero saber el fondo de las cosas, es decir, soy serio, pues.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Comme tu as demandé par deux fois la traduction, sans préciser que tu voulais en plus une explication (que Martine t'a donnée dès le post 2 + la traduction), je ne vois pas trop ce que tu cherches de plus.

Avoir une gueule de = tener una pinta de
Avoir une de ces gueules: vaya pinta que + tener

No tiene más explicación. Y no es una expresión poética sino coloquial.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## tmbpoeta

Je répète: je veux "sentir" en francais, car ce n' est pas ma langue maternelle, alors pour  y réussir  je dois  bien comprendre la phrase.  Le problème pour moi c'est  le "t" qui apparaît.  Les autres aspects  j´en compreds bien.


----------



## NotTheDoctor

La "t" es parte de la expresión, así se dice y no hay más explicación. Por un lado como alguien dijo anteriormente, para incluir al interlocutor en la situación, y por otro me parece a mi que facilita la pronunciación, "ça a une de ces gueules" no tiene la misma sonoridad y resulta complicado de pronunciar. El primer paso para lograr pensar en francés es aceptar que no puedes disecar una frase, texto o canción y traducir o explicar palabra por palabra. A veces puede ser frustrante pero hay que armarse de paciencia. 

Bon courage !

NTD


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Este *t* es igual de irracional y coloquial que el *me *en español que los gramáticos (algunos) califican de *dativo de interés*. No sé si en francés los gramáticos le han dado un apelativo.

Ejemplo de ce *me*:
- Esta planta no me crece bien.

Aquí le* t* es tomar al otro (puede ser el interlocutor directo o la audiencia en general) como testigo, hacerle partícipe de lo que le pasa a uno.

Explicación empírica .
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Alors, je te reporte directement au dictionnaire cu CNRTL, tu trouveras la réponse à cet emploi particulier, dans ce paragraphe:
*3.* [_Te_ explétif (« datif éthique »); 

Pour les explications, tu dois aller sur le forum de Français Seulement, celui de Français-español est réservé à la traduction.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## tmbpoeta

Maintenant OUI, merci à toutes et à tous.


----------



## NotTheDoctor

tmbpoeta said:


> Mais qu'est-ce que vous dites, toute la langue c'est de la poésie !!!!!


 
Perso, je ne rangerais pas "les garçons qui perdent leur cédille" dans la même catégorie que les fleurs du mal mais ce n'est pas complètement faux.


----------

